# 64 Tempest Emblem Removal



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

How do you get at the nuts that hold the front hood pontiac spear emblem? I can't seem to remove the hood latch piece (see photo). I have bent back the tangs but the piece won't budge. What am I missing?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, did you ever get that spear off? I need to take mine off for repaint and I was hoping for some clues on how to get to it. thanks...


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

ITSA64 said:


> Hi, did you ever get that spear off? I need to take mine off for repaint and I was hoping for some clues on how to get to it. thanks...


Nope. It's still sitting in the garage as per photo. If you figure it out please share. Looks like nobody has done this before????

Phil


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm. That's not the answer I was hoping for. I'll see if I can figure it out and let you know. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure there are nuts?? I know the side front fender emblems are just a push in style. Can you see the backside of the emblem at all?


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

You might be onto something, I didn't think about them being push in style. Not sure if there are nuts or not, can't see the back at all. I've got a new emblem coming in the mail any day now, so it doesn't matter if this one gets destroyed taking it off. Hopefully looking at the new one will shed some light on how to go about this. If all else fails - I'll probably take a grinder to the top of the emblem (opposite side from where the studs are) and grind thru it to get it off. Then I can get ahold of the studs and hopefully yank them out or just push them in and let them rattle around in my hood for eternity. A blob of silicone on each stud of the new one should hold it in place for my lifetime and nobody will no the difference.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Are you sure there are nuts?? I know the side front fender emblems are just a push in style. Can you see the backside of the emblem at all?


I really don't know if there are nuts holding it or not. Can't see the backside of the emblem at all. Surely someone has done this?

Phil


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mystery solved! Rukee was right, they are push in style. I was able to slide some 40 lb test fishing line underneath it and get it up high enough that I could get ahold of it with my fingers. Then with a few aggressive tugs and it came right off.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

ITSA64 said:


> Mystery solved! Rukee was right, they are push in style. I was able to slide some 40 lb test fishing line underneath it and get it up high enough that I could get ahold of it with my fingers. Then with a few aggressive tugs and it came right off.


Yeah!!! I'll try mine soon.

Thanks for posting the result.

Phil


----------



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you guys. You just saved me a lot of time.


----------



## 1g9t6o4 (Apr 10, 2020)

richclas said:


> Thank you guys. You just saved me a lot of time.


----------



## 1g9t6o4 (Apr 10, 2020)

Having the same removal problem
Were you able to get the new emblem on was any adhevise required to keep it in place
Thanks


----------

